# Axis Doe



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm headed to the Frio across the river from Garner State Park in June, looking for an affordable axis doe hunt. I'd like it to be fairly close so I could drive back and forth during the day. Any ideas??? Thanks.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

PM Borderbandit. He is right down the road.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> PM Borderbandit. He is right down the road.


Yep, that's what I would do. The ranch is 15 minutes from there.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Borderbandit*

I'm new to this forum, how do I contact Border Bandit??? Thanks!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

ras308 said:


> I'm new to this forum, how do I contact Border Bandit??? Thanks!!!


PM sent


----------

